# Something Im thinking about trying to do



## bp22hot (Oct 11, 2009)

Its been awhile since I have been on here and Been awhile since I have done any photography. But I am getting back into it and actually found a website that helps people with projects that are looking to do.

I was going to try and get multiple photos of Famous Places, from all over the world to try and put a book together. Obviously I dont have the time or money to travel to all these places but I remembered this forum and how everyone was from all over. Now the way this website works is you come up with the idea and set an amount and how many days for the deadline. You offer people different things for different amounts they donate. Like say, for a 5.00 donation they will receive a high resolution digital copy of a photo of their choice, for a 10.00 donation the recieve 3 digital copys of a photo of their choice, for 25.00 they recieve a digital copy of the book, for 50.00 they recieve a hardcopy of book and so on.

So what I was thinking of doing was to see how many people would be interested in submitting photo with their copyright in the corner and if they want their studio or their name and or phone or adress under photo, that would be done also. I dont need any photos yet, just want to get an idea of how many people would be willing and how many places I would have, so I could get an idea of how much book would cost to put together. Again I would like multiple people on the same places as everyone sees everything different. 
Now you are asking why should I do this, you will recieve full credit for all submited photos that are used and advertising of your studio if wanted. I would also ask for enough to send everyone that submitted a photo and was used in book a copy of that book. 

Like I said this is just an idea and once I have enough people and photos willing to do it I would submitted the idea and see if it gets approved, once it is approved or close to getting approved I would then need pictures submitted. I would also like a few people to help me layout book and give opinions and such.

Let me know. you can message me here or my email billpahl69@gmail.com that goes right to my blackberry. Thanks in advance and hope to hear from several people


----------



## lugbibe (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the big change for Reaper will be referencing and tracking files that are not actually on the timeline in the project.


----------

